# Wanted Seiko divers



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

View Advert


*Wanted Seiko divers*

It's my best friends 40th birthday soon and we have been best friends for over 35 years and I would love to Seiko mod a watch for him as we are going away to Southend for his 40th to spend a few days celebrating

He isn't a massive watch fan but I gave him a watch many years ago and he wears it all the time so I would love to be to get him something that I have worked on and has sentimental feeling to it

if any one has a beater of a Seiko divers as long as it works I can clean the case change the dial strap and hands

please pm me if you have anything many thanks Andy (iceblue)

budget about £50 ish give or take something like the image but obviously not as mint




*Advertiser*

Iceblue



*Date*

16/09/16



*Price*

£50.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

